

How To: Pick an iPhone app icon color - JereCoh
http://jeremiahlee.com/blog/2009/10/05/picking-an-iphone-app-icon-color/

======
decultured
This is good to know -- the icon for the app I am working on is blue as well,
now I am considering changing it!

As a coder who understands UXP but is not great with design, I often fall back
on blues or grays for my projects. For whatever reason I find that designs I
make tend to look better in blue than other colors. Reds too often look pink,
oranges and yellows are hard to keep from looking overpowering. Greens aren't
too bad, but I still have trouble getting it to look just "right." Maybe it is
just me.

~~~
fuzzmeister
I agree. Does anyone have any tips on making designs work that don't involve
blue?

------
hkuo
I disagree with this. I actually really like the asthetic of having a mostly
blue selection screen, rather than the jumble of clashing colors. I won't go
so far as to say that one SHOULD use blue, but I don't believe there is
anything wrong with it.

I would actually argue to stay away from the color black. Looking at my
current home pane, I tend to forget that I have AirCam and Rev, AirCam in
particular because it melts the most into the black backdrop.

------
roc
I thought it was old news that blue was the unofficial 'color of technology'?
icons, logos, even LEDs: If you need to look high-geek, blue is the way to go.

That said, none of the icon pages on my iphone are dominated by a single
color. The closest I get is one page with just under half the icons being
mostly _brown_ , which surprised even me.

~~~
frossie
Oh yeah, the blogger/HN identical orange favicon problem :-)

What's worse for me is when apps/favicons use a single letter, leaving me only
typography for discrimination (for example the google "g" and the
guardian.co.uk "g" get me every time). There's enough of them around that I am
starting to get collisions.

------
Timothee
It could have used some more info… On one of my screens I have a lot of red
icons. It's probably just depending on what YOU use.

But that's something I have noticed for the Mac as well: a lot of the icons I
have are in the blue-purple range. Again, probably because of what _I_ use.

~~~
felideon
I recently noticed the prominence of blue icons as well, and thought to myself
"If I ever make an iPhone app, the icon will not be blue."

